# Methods in OPC UA Information model for IEC61131-3



## automagi (15 Januar 2019)

Hallo zusammen


Dieser Text wurde von Google übersetzt, ich hoffe, es ist verständlich. Ich poste hier, weil dies das beste Forum für Fragen zu SPS und Automatisierung zu sein scheint 


Meine Frage:
Während ich einige Tests mit OPC UA auf einem wago PFC100 durchführte, stellte ich fest, dass meine Funktionsblockmethoden und -eigenschaften nicht im opc-Client (UAexpert) verfügbar waren.


Dies führte mich zu einem Blick auf die PLCopen- und OPC-Foundation "OPC-UA-Informationsmodell für IEC61131-3".
Ich kann keine Informationen zu den IEC61131-3-Methoden finden.
Es liegt auf der Hand, dass Funktionsblockmethoden auf OPC-UA-Methoden abgebildet werden sollten, damit bei der Exposition z. ein Motorobjekt (FB) mit den Methoden start () und stop (), diese Methoden stehen im opc-Client zur Verfügung.


Fehlt mir etwas?


Original text:
Hi all


This text is translated by google, hope it is understandable. I am posting here because this seems to be the best forum for plc and automation related questions 


My question:
While making some tests with OPC UA on a wago PFC100 I found that my function block methods and properties where not available from the opc client (UAexpert)


This led me to having a look at the PLCopen and OPC foundation "OPC UA Information model for IEC61131-3".
I can not find any information regarding IEC61131-3 methods.
It seems obvious that function block methods should be mapped to OPC UA methods, so that when exposing ie. a motor object(FB) with start() and stop() methods, these methods are available from the opc client.


Am I missing something?


----------



## HausSPSler (16 Januar 2019)

Hi,
verwendest du CODESYSV3 oder eCOCKPIT?
Ich kann nur für CODESYS V3 eine Aussage machen:
Das ist noch ein offener Punkt auf der Roadmap also noch nicht implementiert...!
Grüße


----------



## automagi (16 Januar 2019)

HausSPSler schrieb:


> Hi,
> verwendest du CODESYSV3 oder eCOCKPIT?
> Ich kann nur für CODESYS V3 eine Aussage machen:
> Das ist noch ein offener Punkt auf der Roadmap also noch nicht implementiert...!
> Grüße



Hallo Edwin, und danke für deine Antwort!


Ich benutze e! Cockpit.
Hat Codesys eine öffentliche Roadmap mit voraussichtlichen Veröffentlichungsdaten?
Irgendeine Idee, wann ich Unterstützung für OPC-UA-Methoden erwarten kann?

"Hi Edwin, and thank you for your answer!


I am using e!Cockpit.
Does Codesys have a public roadmap with expected release dates?
Any idea when I can expect support for OPC UA methods?"


----------



## MeisterYoda (25 Januar 2019)

Hallo automagi,

prinzipiell muss man bei der Betrachtung von OPC UA Methoden bedenken, dass auch das unterlagerte System bzw. Protokoll einen "Methodenaufruf" unterstützen bzw. abbilden muss. Beim TwinCAT OPC UA Server von Beckhoff werden z.B. Methoden aus einem IEC61131-3 Funktionsbaustein direkt in eine OPC UA Methode überführt und sind entsprechend aufrufbar (inklusive Unterstützung für komplexe Daten als Ein-/Ausgabeparameter). Damit das funktioniert, muss das Protokoll zwischen dem UA Server und der eigentlichen Datenquelle dies natürlich abbilden. Inklusive Encoding/Decoding und der für SPSen wichtige Frage wo dann eigentlich die Methode aufgerufen wird (im UserMode oder in der Echtzeit). Bei Beckhoff bedient sich der OPC UA Server unterlagert ja dem ADS-Protokoll (herstellerspezifisches Protokoll von Beckhoff). D.h. ADS ermöglicht somit die Übermittlung der Daten (z.B. der Methoden Eingabeparameter) in die Echtzeit und bekommt von dort natürlich auch wieder Daten zurück (z.B. die Ausgabeparameter der Methode). Die Ausführung der Methode erfolgt dann innerhalb des Echtzeitkontexts. Der UA Client bekommt im Idealfall natürlich nichts von dieser Magie mit, sondern ruft einfach die Methode auf.

Gruss, Yoda


----------

